# Requesting someone to develop x64 XBCDRC drivers.



## Firedomain (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey, for quite some time now i have been using my xbox dvd remote as a PC remote... but unfortunately the developer of this software has been inactive for a number of years.... & now im more pressured to move into x64 territory i am very sad to see that these drivers are only x32 compatible.

if anyone with enough knowledge could make these drivers compatible it would be greatly appreciated. (& if its possible to make these drivers capable of powering on/resuming the PC, even better!)

if not, if you are able to do a little of the work & post the results back here to help collaborate in making the final release it would also be appreciated.

thanks for your time.

(file link for non TPU members)


----------



## Firedomain (Mar 2, 2009)

cummon... someone must have some experience with programming or whatever..... plz... im begging u's!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought vista x64 would emulate them, have you tried it ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 2, 2009)

There's no source available.  It would take a lot of work because it would have to be coded from the ground up.


----------



## Firedomain (Mar 2, 2009)

yes, i have tested it & it doesn't work on x64.

the source code apparently is included in the installer.... so if anyone has the knowledge to modify the source please have a crack at it..... so many ppl out there would appreciate this file...
this is probably 1 of the main reasons im still on x32... i know its only a small app.... but i use it for so many things.....

cheers for replying to the post guys, FD


----------



## Veube (Mar 13, 2009)

It just so happens I was after x64 versions of these drivers too. I couldn't find any, so I made some. 

I'm running on Vista x64 and they're working fine with EventGhost.

Just copy xbcdrc.sys to ..../system32/drivers then point the hardware installation wizard at the xbcdrc.inf file.

Good luck.


----------



## Firedomain (Mar 17, 2009)

thank you so much... ur a life saver........ now is there anyone out there that wants to help by making an installation package with the lot.....?

thanx for ur replies guys & thatx Veube for joining & sharing that file with us.

& welcome to the TPU forums.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2009)

Windows Driver Kit: http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/wdk/default.mspx


----------



## Firedomain (Mar 26, 2009)

unfortunately it appears that this doesn't work on windows 7 x64...... i just get a message about it not being digitally signed & xbcdrc doesn't detect any signal from the remote... any solution???


----------



## ncarty97 (Jun 14, 2009)

Veube said:


> It just so happens I was after x64 versions of these drivers too. I couldn't find any, so I made some.
> 
> I'm running on Vista x64 and they're working fine with EventGhost.
> 
> ...



Great work!  One slight problem.  While Vista 64 will load it initially, it then blocks it because it is an 'unsigned' driver.  Any ideas to get around that?  I've tried a couple of older solutions that I found on the net, but no luck so far.

Thanks!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2009)

This article tells you how you can create your own driver signing certificate, so you can sign the driver yourself. It also tells you how to install the certificate into the driver/application so other computers will recognize it.

I have not personally tried it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you looked at this-

http://melloware.com/products/intelliremote/

Its what i use,using my creative remote/usb reciever.


----------



## ncarty97 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks!

Does the Intelliremote software include the driver?  It doesn't specifically say the Xbox original remote on it.

Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2009)

intelliremote doesnt include any drivers. I use that program with my my audigy 4 remote.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 14, 2009)

All you need is a usb ir reciever,and intelliremote will more than likely work fine with your xbox remote.


----------



## trasixes (Aug 21, 2009)

Veube said:


> It just so happens I was after x64 versions of these drivers too. I couldn't find any, so I made some.
> 
> I'm running on Vista x64 and they're working fine with EventGhost.
> 
> ...



Any chance someone could make this work for XP 64? I have a spare xbox remote kit, and would love to use this on my PC. I've tried the above drivers, and they do not work in XP x64.


----------



## Firedomain (Aug 21, 2009)

Yer, i'd love for it to work on windows 7 x64.... am using x32 at the moment but will b switching when its officially released. ah well... i have a wireless 360 controller now that works wicked in xbmc & it can launch games & play straight away....... dont think i have much use for that ir controll anymore.... but it would b of some use none the less....


----------

